# Israeli "Top Closure".



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 8, 2015)

After Thousands Of Years Of Stitching, Israelis Invent New Wound-Closure Method


Anyone use this, or know anything about? Or if they have the time, explain how this is better then normal stitching?


----------



## Muppet (Nov 8, 2015)

No contact with this in civilian world. Honestly, not sure if it will make it out here. With every new invention, comes price of that invention and hospitals not willing to buy this when staples and sutures work well. I can see it parking but there are similar products also. 

M.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 8, 2015)

It would not work in the field, but if it works in a hospital setting it is pretty cool.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 8, 2015)

r


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 8, 2015)

The place I could possibly see this working is if you needed to do an intermediate non-permanent closure. Still probably easier to break out a staple gun or sutures.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 8, 2015)

NEW ISRAELI TACTICAL MEDICAL DEVICE “ZIPPED UP” COMBAT WOUNDS IN GAZA

Link to the thread started last year about it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 8, 2015)

medicchick said:


> NEW ISRAELI TACTICAL MEDICAL DEVICE “ZIPPED UP” COMBAT WOUNDS IN GAZA
> 
> Link to the thread started last year about it.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll echo that for a number of reasons I don't see this being useful in the prehospital/TCCC/field setting.

It's innovative and may prove useful within an OR.  However, I think sometimes there is a rush to accept new techniques because they have an Israeli imprimatur. We must think critically and determine whether any new technique or device is necessary, safe, beneficial and most importantly more effective than currently available methods.  It may be that a technique or device works well in one setting but is not appropriate in another.

It's also true that we sometimes adopt new treatments that, had they been properly researched and investigated, never would have become part of our medical armamentarium.  Thus, I caution restraint.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Extra points to any nerd who can catch the super-villain quote in my post.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 9, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Extra points to any nerd who can catch the super-villain quote in my post.



Um....  all of it, as a cop in today's society YOU are a super-villain.


----------



## Rcjames1 (Nov 9, 2015)

policemedic said:


> medical armamentarium. Thus, I caution restraint.


Where's @TLDR20 and his signature when you need it?


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Um....  all of it, as a cop in today's society YOU are a super-villain.



Unfortunately true, but you zoomed past the quote.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Unfortunately true, but you zoomed past the quote.



Purposefully and with great alacrity...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2015)

medicchick said:


> NEW ISRAELI TACTICAL MEDICAL DEVICE “ZIPPED UP” COMBAT WOUNDS IN GAZA
> 
> Link to the thread started last year about it.


----------

